# I am a Raigonetta



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

First, I gotta thank Arrow Tibbs for helping me create this, it was fun and I think it matches me a bit. 

Name: Aurali
Species: Raigonetta

Height: 4'6
Weight: 113lbs
gender: female, maybe.

Personality still matches my own.

desert species, tail can secrete a milky poison. omnivore. prefers animals.

A raigonetta is a rodential lizard with hyena like characteristics.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 19, 2009)

nice, but this belongs in the subforum of this forum.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting idea,


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

REDnico said:


> nice, but this belongs in the subforum of this forum.



... this isn't where I said to post this!

Silly forum.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 19, 2009)

looks like a bat, very nice.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> looks like a bat, very nice.



uh
what


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> ... this isn't where I said to post this!
> 
> Silly forum.


 Fursona personas :V


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> looks like a bat, very nice.




No it does not.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the markings. Did you make this species up yourself?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm digging your design, especially the long face and ear shape.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like an eastern dragon to me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight said:


> No it does not.


The ears are bat like silly.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The ears are bat like silly.



uh
not really
like
at all


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

They seem more like ears of a deer.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> uh
> not really
> like
> at all


whats with you and unnecessarily breaking up your posts and such?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

lol.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> whats with you and unnecessarily breaking up your posts and such?



I like to do it and think its good
thanks


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks nice.

Hello, 'netta :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> whats with you and unnecessarily breaking up your posts and such?


It looks nice.
um
yeah
like this


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> whats with you and unnecessarily breaking up your posts and such?



I find it annoying as well.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight said:


> I find it annoying as well.



oh no


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight said:


> I find it annoying as well.



Don't mess with the Jelly, bat-bro.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry, just speaking my mind.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't find it annoying. What I do find annoying is having to search for a user's post among their huge signature.

Also nice fursona Aurali. I thought you were a ratte-thing.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fursona personas :V


I think it had something to do with getting logged out half way through posting this. Meh. or maybe I'm just blind and hit the wrong one. Mistakes happen.


Ratte said:


> lol.


Give it a rest. Please?


SnowFox said:


> I don't find it annoying. What I do find annoying is having to search for a user's post among their huge signature.
> 
> Also nice fursona Aurali. I thought you were a ratte-thing.


Umm.. I got banned from the species XD


GummyBear said:


> I like the markings. Did you make this species up yourself?


Not entirely. As said, Roki (Arrow tibbs) helped me through it 


GummyBear said:


> I like the markings. Did you make this species up yourself?


lol spam.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I don't find it annoying. What I do find annoying is having to search for a user's post among their huge signature.



Were you referring to me?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Give it a rest. Please?



Lol, parallels.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

hey you got what you wanted...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> hey you got what you wanted...



Doesn't make it any less of a parallel :V


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Doesn't make it any less of a parallel :V



... no opinion besides lol?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> ... no opinion besides lol?



You know what my opinions are.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You know what my opinions are.



On the fursona...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> On the fursona...



That's what I was referring to.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> That's what I was referring to.



You never said your opinion on it.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> You never said your opinion on it.



It's pretty much implied.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Wait s my sig tooo big?


----------



## Morroke (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait s my sig tooo big?



You kinda figure it's annoying compensation so no one complains.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Morroke said:


> You kinda figure it's annoying compensation so no one complains.


Mkay, well I am done shamlessly promoting a facebook group anyhow

OH TOPIC: 
_*
SURE IS TEEN DRAMA IN HERE.
*_


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight said:


> Were you referring to me?



I was responding to your post, but I wasn't talking about your signature.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait s my sig tooo big?



No. An example would be EinThePedo, Darkwing, etc...


----------



## Ben (Dec 19, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Mkay, well I am done shamlessly promoting a facebook group anyhow
> 
> OH TOPIC:
> _*
> ...


What's sad is, Aurali hasn't been a teenager in four years. ):


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 19, 2009)

Ben said:


> What's sad is, Aurali hasn't been a teenager in four years. ):


 Oh mai


----------



## Qoph (Dec 19, 2009)

Ugh.  One more chance to get back on topic (the species and related comments).


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

Qoph said:


> Ugh.  One more chance to get back on topic (the species and related comments).



Thank you Qoph <3 updating a bit more.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 19, 2009)

So, um,
Why exactly a lizard?
And I don't see any scaley (ew) characteristics.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> So, um,
> Why exactly a lizard?
> And I don't see any scaley (ew) characteristics.



horns, tail.. the claws, but that's only in the one Roki didn't keep online XD


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> horns, tail.. the claws, but that's only in the one Roki didn't keep online XD


 Still not...
Oh well, I guess there's some dragon in you, yeah.

Think you're gonna do this on SL?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

possible


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> horns, tail.. the claws, but that's only in the one Roki didn't keep online XD



If you're going by the horns it's more like a gazelle than a lizard


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> If you're going by the horns it's more like a gazelle than a lizard


 Hm, I was thinking oryx.
Although with the ears...


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 24, 2009)

i love it :heart: ! verry nice, i love the way the horns goes straight back, verry gracefull


----------



## Aurali (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks, and ya know.. I'm still fighting myself on gender... 

. no it won't be a dude. >.....>


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice fursona, Aurali.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 30, 2009)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> Nice fursona, Aurali.



thanks


----------

